# A Complete Review of Free Web Spaces........



## Pisis (Dec 24, 2005)

Hello,

Will be useful...... 

FileFactory - fast, simple and free!
FileFactory lets you host files up to 500MB, or email files up to 1.5GB for free. You don't have to register and there is nothing to download. All files are uploaded through your browser. There is no fee to use our service - it's totally free.

We host your files indefinitely, however if nobody downloads your file for 30 days, it will be removed automatically. If you email a file, it's automatically deleted after 7 days.
LINK:
http://www.filefactory.com/


Rapid Upload" provides free file hosting for files up to 300 MB in size, with no download and bandwidth limits. Uploaded files remain on their dedicated web hosting server until they have been inactive for 30 days. No registration is necessary. You can optionally send the file download link and a message to an email address by providing the info on the file upload form on their home page. The free file host service is powered by multiple dedicated servers connected to a reliable datacenter managed by dedicated professionals.
LINK:
http://www.rapidupload.com/


Free file hosting server which allows you to share files up to 500mb each, all with no bandwidth limits whatsoever. Unlimited uploads - host as many files as you want. Fast and easy to use, no need to register to upload. You can optionally email a link to the uploaded file to any email address. All filenames and file extensions supported. The upoaded file will be deleted after 30 days of inactivity. All files are hosted on cogentco.com linux dedicated servers on one of the most reliable datacenters in the US. The link provided after uploading takes you to a page with some ads and a link to click to download the file from their server.

LINK:
http://zupload.com/


"Upload Raid" is a free file hosting service allowing you to upload images and several other file types. You can upload these filetypes / file extensions to their server: .jpg .zip .doc .txt .phps .bmp .gif .rar .htm .swf .rtf. All files are sorted in a backed-up server. Max file size: 1000KB. You can upload multiple files at once. Powered by CeleronDude Uploader PHP script. Files will stay hosted on their server for at least 60 days after uploaded. Hotlinking images is allowed, and can be used on blogs, message boards, online auction listings, and other websites. Link formats are provided for both vBB tags (for pictures), and direct linking to the file.

[url]http://www.uploadraid.com/[/url]


iHud is a free file hosting service powered by the same dedicated server network systems as PhotoJerk. The service boasts "unlimited bandwidth", and a 50mb per file limit (split archives allowed). No file types are banned. Files can be removed upon request of the copyright owner etc. iHud deletes inactive files after 30 days (files which have not been downloaded in 30 days). It provides a link to a page where the download can be downloaded. There is no queueing, forced clicking, popups, javascript adverts, waits, etc. Also no download-per-user limits, no downloads-per-day limit, and no maximum quota limit.

[url]http://www.ihud.com/[/url]


Sendspace - upload and share files up to 1200 MB, completely free:
Using sendspace is easy:

* Browse and select the file you want to upload to sendspace. You can upload any file up to 1.2GB!
* Optional: You can add a short description of the file. If you add the recipient's e-mail and/or your own, we will also send the download link.
* Upload the file. Our progress meter will track the upload for you. When all is done you will be given the download link.

It's that easy! No need to register or download special software and, best of all, it's free!

sendspace provides the temporary hosting needed to transfer large files across the internet.

Email attachments are great for small files, but anything substantial needs another option - you need sendspace! Now you can share files in the easiest way.

Up to 500MB of free space is provided for files to be uploaded and afterwards downloaded by a recipient that has been given a download link.

sendspace is financed by online advertising. You show your support for this free service by clicking on the advertising links. Over 20 terabytes of traffic a month is costly to maintain. Your visiting our sponsors' links helps us to provide this service.

sendspace is actively engaged in developing ways to enhance our product in terms of speed and ease of use.

LINK:
[url]http://www.sendspace.com/[/url]


TURBO UPLOAD (BETA)*
Share your large files with your friends. Absolutely free hosting!
Select and upload your file (maximum 70 MB)

LINK:
[url]http://www.turboupload.com/[/url]


"Send Me File" provides free file hosting - host any type of files for free. Simply upload all your images, documents, audio and music, video, zip and compressed archives, rar, flash files, and more. All file types are accepted with out any need of registration. The SendMeFile.com service is available in many languages (English, Czech, Russian, Norwegian, Deutch, Spanish, Thai, Turkish, Polish, and more). SendMeFile also provides free Toolbar which will allow you to upload and share your files right from your browser window. No set limits on bandwidth. The maximum file size allowed is 30 MB. Uploaded files will be hosted for 14 days on their server. After uploading, you can optionally secure/protect your file with a password. The URL given after uploading your file will display a button to click to download the file.

[url]http://www.sendmefile.com/[/url]


MooLoad is a free file hosting site, with a 50mb file upload limit. Mooload has no set limits on downloads, and the adverts on the file download page are non-obtrusive. The web site operates a high quality network, and no filetypes are banned, but server-side scripted/executable files are turned into highlighted sourcecode (such as PHP). A dedicated server is running the website purely for filehosting. Files will be kept for at least 30 days, but normally deleted if they have not been downloaded once in 30 days and if their hard drive space is running low. The dedicated file server has 2 terabytes of hard drive space, so plans to keep deleting minimal. Bandwidth is "unlimited" (not limited), unless the hosted file causes a degraded hosting service to other users. There is no registration required, and the simple file upload form is on their home page. They also have a forum to discuss hosted files, bugs, and website feedback.

[url]http://www.mooload.com/[/url]


Momoshare Webmaster Blog

Momoshare runs as the premium file and photo hosting web site. We lead in reliable, user-friendly and secure file and photo delivery online.
Just select upload a file or photo, browse and upload. You will receive a download link and remove link of the file. Simply passsing the download link to anyone on the planet and they can download the file instantly! We offer maximum file size of 50MB. Your file will stay online forever as long as they have download hits over 30 days. However, we would remove files that are inactive over 30 days. In addition, files which are being reported as owner's copyright abused or adult material would be removed after investigation is done. Momoshare continues to provide the best quality of online multimedia delivery service. Enjoy and tell your friends about Momoshare!

LINK:
[url]http://www.momoshare.com/[/url]


"My File Hut" is a free file web hosting site on 3 dedicated linux servers. With the free file hosting account you get 250 megabytes of storage and 10 GB/month limit on bandwidth. Hotlinking or direct linking is allowed for auctions, forum posting, and other websites. There is a 20mb file size limit. Upload all your images, documents, music, video, audio, zip, rar, flash files, and more. All file types are accepted. Registration (free) is required, and there is a 30-day inactivity limit. The free file webhosting is powered by a custom version of the Uploader Celeron Dude script (has several unique mods). "MyFileHut tries to maintain a 99% server uptime, but makes no claims of reliability in serving or web hosting."

LINK:
[url]http://www.myfilehut.com/[/url]


"Free File Bin" provides free file hosting service hosted on a fast and reliable dedicated linux server. It offers free 150mb hosting accounts with no set bandwidth limit. You can upload all your images, documents, music/sound/audio files, video, zip, rar, flash files, and more. Hotlinking or direct linking is allowed for auctions, forum posting, and other websites. 2mb upload limit. Files are kept on the server indefinitely, unless deleted by the user -- they will not expire. Powered by CeronDude Uploader Version 6.1 script. Free registration is required.

LINK:
[url]http://www.freefilebin.com/[/url]


"The File Bucket" is a source for free file storage and image hosting, providing 100MB of file storage space where you can upload all your images, documents, audio, music, video, zip, rar, flash files, and more. Hotlinking is allowed for auctions, forum posting, and other websites, and there is no bandwidth limit set for the free file hosting service. There is a 2mb file size limit. All filetypes are accepted. Registration (free) is required. Powered by Uploader version 6.1 CeleronDude script.

LINK
[url]http://www.thefilebucket.com/[/url]


The world's biggest 1-Click Webhoster

Host your files with the biggest (5.000.000 files online) and fastest (7100 MBit/s(!) up/down) 1-Click web-hosting service world-wide.
No need to register, super-fast, super-easy, super-reliable and completely for free. Keep simple tasks simple!
Just select a file and upload it. You will get your download-link and a secret delete-link immediately.
We will host your file FOREVER! (Deleted only if there is not even one download for more than 30 days.)

Upload-limit: Unlimited! (Max. 50 MB per file! Split-archives allowed!)
Download-limit: Unlimited! (Some files have more than 100.000 downloads!)

LINK:
[url]http://www.rapidshare.de/[/url]


Megaupload simple, fast, and FREE!

There is no registration and no fees. There is nothing to install and no special software required. All you need is the browser you are using right now. A file can be up to 250 MB. We will host your file forever for free, until it is unused for 30 days. If nobody downloads your file for 30 days, it is automatically deleted. Your file is available for download here at Megaupload 24 hours a day and seven days a week. We are always open and here to serve.

LINK:
[url]www.megaupload.com[/url]


"File Lodge" provides free file hosting services of most filetypes. Allow users to freely upload and host up to 300mb of files on its server, with a maximum file size of 10mb each. Supports almost all file extensions, from GIF to EXE files. Powered by CeleronDude.com Uploader script version 6b2.4. Registration required to use the free file host. You can upload multiple files at the same time, and are given links for you to post on forums, webpages, blogs or any website or email. The uploader script also generates [img] tags for all images uploaded, allowing for easy image display on message boards. There is no bandwidth limit specified, but bandwidth is monitored and if they decide a file is using too many resources they may delete it. Uploaded files which are left unvisited for 7 days will be automatically deleted by the server.

LINK:
[url]http://www.filelodge.com/[/url]


"Craze Files" provides free file hosting, and sends the links to the recipient's email address you enter in their upload form, with optional message and return email address. You can upload a file up to 10mb and as many files as you like. Files will be stored for two weeks (14 days) or until they are downloaded 50 times each, and you are welcome to upload it again. You must have Javascript enabled to upload files.

LINK:
[url]http://www.crazefiles.com/[/url]


"My File Stash" is a free file hosting company which provides free image hosting and file storage. You get 25MB of free file storage for all sorts of file types. You can upload images, documents, music, video, audio, flash files and much more by browser-based uploader form. Just signup for a free hosting account and start uploading files free. Directly linking (hotlinking) is allowed for use on message boards, auctions, and other web sites. Free accounts get 67 MB of data transfer per day (2,000 MB monthly).

LINK:
[url]http://www.myfilestash.com/[/url]


Allows free image hosting and file hosting of most filetypes up to 3 MB in size (music, audio, video, Flash files, etc.). The uploaded files are stored for at least 30 days with no set bandwidth limit. Your files will be stored on a dedicated server. Stats are available for each uploaded file to show the number of times it was viewed from their server.

LINK:
[url]http://www.uploadx.net/[/url]


ImageShack® is an intuitive and easy-to-use free image hosting solution. It can be used to share pictures with friends, as well as post images

LINK:
[url]http://www.imageshack.us/[/url]


100% Fast, Free, Reliable Hosting
ONLY IMAGES ALLOWED

LINK:
[url]www.filehost.ws[/url]


Quick Guide : Welcome to our free web-hosting service. Our goal is to help novice users, elder humans and people having problems with complicated software or routers an easy way to archive a file on the internet or to send audio recordings, home movies, CAD files, databases, graphics prints, accounting files and other data to other people. Not like other web hosting services, you don't have to signup or login with us. You just need to "Browse" and select a local file from your hard-disk then press the "Upload" button and wait. Uploading might take from a few seconds up to several minutes, depending on your internet connection and the size of your file. For the size of your upload file, it is limited to 30,000,000 bytes. After finishing your upload, you will get the links to download or delete instantly. You may now give the download link to your friends or post it in your favourite forums. Your file will remain in our dedicated servers forever as long as someone downloads it, otherwise the file will be removed if it is unused for 30 days or is deleted by the owner.

LINK:
[url]http://www.ultrashare.net/[/url]


Large file transfers are quick, easy, and secure with YouSendIt.

Have complete confidence that your data will get to its destination. Our easy-to-use interface sends your sensitive information online safely.
Key Benefits

Easy to Use 3 simple steps on one web page! No accounts or passwords to maintain.

Safety Your data goes to who you want it to and nobody else. No risk of having data end up in the wrong hands.

Send Large Files Up to 1000MB (1GB).

Fast data transfers YouSendIt is designed to be lightning fast for your convenience and best user experience.

Data Security Encrypted HTTPS session (SSL/TLS) to ensure your data is secure.

Uses Typical Firewall Permissions If you can browse the Web, you can use YouSendIt.

Proven Technology Millions use it.

LINK:
[url]http://www.yousendit.com[/url]


For awhile now, ezUpload has been looking into 'revamping' the website. Now it's done. We will also be adding a lot more features to better serve you all. Some of the things to look forward to are:

* Editing your files
* Deleting your files
* View files uploaded by certain users
* View random images
* And more...
File Size Limit: 7mb
Image Size Limit: 2mb
File Download Limit: 300mb/day
Image Download Limit: 50mb/day
File/Image Lifetime: Good until 30 days of inactivity

LINK:
[url]http://www.ezupload.org/[/url]

free account

* Unlimited File Uploads, 25MB per file.
* 100% Free
* Manage your file collection
* Your own homepage
* Private file cabinet "My Files"
* And much much more....
[url]http://www.putfile.com/[/url]


Savefile File Hosting

This service can be used for uploading files up to 60MB each. After uploading you will be given a link, that others can use to download your file. Our filesize limit is 60MB and each file can be downloaded unlimited times.
Savefile is completly free to use, hope you will enjoy our service.

LINK:
[url]http://savefile.com/[/url]


ShareBigFile.com is a file hosting service that allows you to post a large file and send a linkto a recipient to allow them to easily retrieve the file. Size Limit: 300 MB.

LINK:
[url]http://ww3.sharebigfile.com/[/url]


UploadTemple.com uses a highly reliable dedicated server network to provide its FREE file hosting service! Store files up to 30MB!

Simply use the browse button to find the file you want uploaded and then press "Upload File". We'll then display your linking options, thumbnail version of your images or files, and MORE!

Before you begin uploading files, we ask that you please read our
Terms of Service and familiarize yourself with our policies and regulations.

If you have any questions regarding our FREE file hosting service,
please read our FAQ.

LINK:
[url]http://www.uploadtemple.com/[/url]


Store files and pictures upto 50MB on our reliable dedicated server network. Our highly reliable dedicated server network is powered by Linux!

Please read our Terms of Service and familiarize yourself with our policies and regulations.

If you have any questions regarding our FREE file hosting service, please read our FAQ .

No other website provides you 50MB file uploads to share with your friends. Please refer our service and website to your friends.....

LINK:
[url]http://uploadhut.com/[/url]


Welcome to Megashares

This is your share site. You may upload whatever you like without a required registration and yes, just like our parent company ShinyFeet, everything you see here is FREE. Our single session upload limit is 1.5GB (1,500 Megabytes!). This can be a single file up to 1.5GB, multiple files or a folder using our browser based custom uploader. Of course you may upload and download as much and as many times as you like, be it 5MB/month or 10GB/day!

How Does Megashares Work?

* Select the file or files you wish to upload or use the DownloadURL feature.
* Choose the options best suited for your upload (password protect, description, email notification)
* Make sure to read the TOS and confirm by checking the confirmation checkbox.
* Click "Start Upload".
* You will receive a URL that you can email to your friends or keep for yourself. Depending on your selected options, the URL may be sent automatically the provided email.

[url]http://www.megashares.com[/url]


Uploadport is free and very fast
Maximiun allowed files size 500mb

[url]http://www.uploadport.com/[/url]

Cheers,
Pisis


----------

